# Bladen Cty. Animal Shelter- anyone rescue from here?



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey all..

It's been a while.. and I hope you are all well.. In my search for a golden, I have come across so many other dogs, that I feel I need to help them.
This is a case from a gas kill shelter in NC-- Bladen Cty Animal Shelter..
Frankie and his friends were dumped there-- on their way to the chamber soon... Frankie reminds me so much of a neighbor's dog when I was young-- black, flat-coated retriever. 
Does anyone know of a rescue in Jersey that pulls dogs from Bladen Cty?
Here's his story-- I would love him-- but know nothing of him-- but, he sure looks like a gem...Here's his story... 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13733575

I just focused on this case.. sad-- like so many others..
thanks for reading-- Pat


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How about contacting the flat-coat retriever rescue group? I know there is one, but don't remember the name. Hope someone else does. Poor Frankie.


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

*thanks!*

Hey!

I just sent a note to flat coated retriever rescue..might as well try!! Nothing ventured, nothing gained! I would rescue him in a minute-- but, I'm afraid he's not vetted enough..

I rescued a cairn terrier a few weeks ago, and it turned out to be a disaster-- I thought he was vetted enough at the foster home, but, he tried to kill the Maltese and the cat!! oy! 

I would rescue Frankie in a minute if I knew he wouldn't pounce on the little dog! ****! If I didn't work I could do this....

talk to ya later.. Pat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Frankie*

psdumas:

I just emld [email protected], Flat Coat Rescue we shall see.
Have to go to work, too, darn it!!
Frankie is gorgeous and it says he came in w/two other dogs so pls look at them too.
You should contact GRRAND in KY and the Golden Ret. Rescues in NC to see if they will pull him for you.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13733575


Frankie-NEW PICS!

Bladen County Animal Shelter
Elizabethown, NC
910-876-0539 
[email protected]

Frankie was an owner turn in, along with Skinny Ginny and Simon. He is a great dog, friendly to all. Very handsome with a silky longer coat and reported to be 1-2 years old. He has been in the shelter too long and is desperately seeking his new forever home! 

No one will ever love you like a dog who was once abandoned!



The Animal Control Facility for Bladen County, North Carolina* IS a kill-shelter*, so the animals seen here have a limited time to be available. This is a rescue-friendly facility so all reputable rescues are welcome to register in advance as an Adoption Partner. You, as the adopter or rescue organization, are responsible for any and all veterinary work given. No health or temperament guarantees are given or implied. 

*Please visit or call during office hours : 910-862-6918*

*http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13733586*
*HERE IS POOR, SWEET SKINNY GINNY ONE OF THE DOGS THAT FRANKIE WAS TURNED IN WITH.
I CAN'T FIND SIMON, THE OTHER DOG THAT WAS TURNED IN W/FRANKIE AND GINNY, MAYBE THEY PUT HIM TO SLEEP.*


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

*save frankie...*

Karen.. you are ALWAYS here for us.. thank you.
I got a reply from MapleManse at the flatcoat rescue, and she said she was passing it along to someone else in the group.. Hope it works..
Also, the Golden rescue down there said it only does goldens and golden mixes.

Somehow, I got myself involved in this because I know it will work this time.. something about this black dog I love.. I'm not even jonesin' for a Golden anymore-- just want to save a dog like Frankie.. funny how it turned out... I didn't realize how horrible these kill shelters were down south...

Anyway.. I'm begging my husband to go on an adventure with me this weekend and pick him up.. begging him.. but, he's afraid that the dog might be aggressive....oy..

I hope a rescue group pulls him from the shelter at least.. it will certainly save his life-- and then they can find out more about his temperment...

Again, thanks Karen.. you are marvelous!

Pat in Jerzey..



Karen519 said:


> psdumas:
> 
> I just emld [email protected], Flat Coat Rescue we shall see.
> Have to go to work, too, darn it!!
> ...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Pat, I hope it works for you!

We used to have a contact up there that pulled dogs for us, but when I got a new computer, I lost her contact information. Maybe you could email the shelter and ask them if they have a volunteer who could do a temperament test? Honestly, I have not had one foster who came from a shelter who was dog aggressive. Usually they are fairly timid and take corrections really well. Most of them totally left my cats alone too, after a few reminders.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

*Bladen County Guys.....*

Pam,
I ran across frankie and his friends when doing a Lab search earlier. 
I have posted all the Lab and Lab mixes on the Lab Forum here: http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/labs-bladen-county-t7328472.html. I came across your thread and thought I would let you know I am rooting for these guys as well. Thank you for your concern and YES Georgia, North Carolina, Alabama, Mississippi all heve a huge problem with overfilled shelters and high euth rates (I think moreso Ga). And yes the south still sadly does gassing(not sure about the north). And it seems just about everything out there is Lab mix or Golden mix. But the good thing is the more ppl we get on board with this the better networking we can do and the more exposure these animals will get and the more we can save. I hope you can convince hubby to get him. Black dogs deserve forever homes to! Take care.
Sincerely,
Stephanie


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

*thanks..*

thanks Stephanie and all!

I don't know what's gotten into me.. but, I'm writing private rescues down there, and other places.. hoping at least to get Frankie out of that bad shelter and into a foster home.. 

You are all great... thanks!! Pat


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Too funny - I also emailed the FCR rescue. And I got in touch with Black Dogs Waiting. I seriously want this guy. Like a lot. I emailed some friends in NC too. But if no one else responds, my husband and I are going to have a SERIOUS talk. I'm going to call tomorrow and see what I can find out about it and keep spreading the word. 

I do a weekly posting on my blog about dogs that need a home, and Frankie made the spotlight this week. There are about 600 people a day who read it, so let's hope someone can help.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Please keep me posted. I have a special interest in this one.


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

*frankie..*

bogey's mama

How amazing you are taken with this dog as well!
I just got an email from Silvia Kim...and she said Frankie did just fine in the cat room....walked away after the cat swatted at him.. good news.... I told my husband (who is afraid that every rescue dog will try to kill the Maltese and the cat like the last rescue) and he's trying to warm up...we will see....I just want to see that beautiful dog saved. One dog at a time, right?

Just if we could get someone to get Frankie out of that hell hole into a foster home would be a admirable first step.

I am so happy you saw something in Frankie! If I can't have him, I'll have saved him, and that's a good thing....I think I now have the rescue fever...

Let's hope for the best...thanks!!
Pat in NJ


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Pat - I emailed all my flickr dog friends in NC and also Dog Living Magazine, which is near the shelter in Wilmington. I will try my best to help you. A fellow golden lover in NC also sent all of this to the mailing list at her kennel club, and those people shared it with various rescues they know about. I have a great feeling about saving him!!! 

But it would be so great if he found a place in your home.


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

bogey's mom..

You go, my friend!! 

I emailed some rescue groups down there as well... It's worth trying, right??

I have a good feeling about all of this....I've never met people so dedicated as those here.. thanks! Let's hope someone gets Frankie in their home.. you, 
me,.. anyone.. rather than that dreadful southern hell hole...!

Standing by (and wishing I didn't have to go to work tomorrow!)
Pat


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!!!! Frankie is safe!!!!!!! Just got this email:

Hi Emily,

Thanks for writing. Actually, this boy has already been pulled from the
shelter in North Carolina by FCR rescue and is currently in a foster home!

Amy

Amy Suggars
[email protected]

PAT! YOU DID IT!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PSDUMAS and BOGEY'S MOM*

PSDUMAS and BOGEY'S 

You both are great!! Thanks for all the emlg you did!!
I did email FCR rescue for Frankie but didn't think they would come through.
Anyway, PSDUMAS, you can ask the rescue how Frankie behaves in their foster home and you could still adopt him if you want and your Hubby agrees.

Worth checking with the rescue.


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

oh my god my first success!! 
thank you one and all! I never knew how good this would feel! 

What should I do now, contact Flat Coat rescue? Which one is it?

You are all the greatest! ..

Wowwwwwwwww! 

Pat


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I think there is only one FCR. Email Ma[email protected] to inquire about Frankie's progress.


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

*where is Frankie boy?*

Hey Bogey's et. al !

I'm so happy for Frankie.... but.... I don't know where he is!

I emailed Suggars..maplemanse, etc.... and the folks from the Bladen County shelter, and there is conflicting info... Silvia Kim who rescues dogs from Bladen said he's with her people.

No one has answered me... hmmm... wonder if someone wanted to keep him.. that's cool.. as long as he's safe.. but.. I am still interested in him and wonder where he's gone! :crossfing

Lemme know if any of you know his location... again.. thanks to all!

Pat in Jersey




Bogey's Mom said:


> GREAT NEWS!!!! Frankie is safe!!!!!!! Just got this email:
> 
> Hi Emily,
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Where did Amy Suggars say Frankie is?


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

amy suggars didn't reply to me..

In the last email she sent to bogey's mom, it said he was pulled by the flat coated rescue... so.. we shall see.. I'm waiting for replies from all...
pat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patti*

Patti:

Let us know when you hear. That Frankie is sure a doll!


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

*No Frankie yet, but, help is desperately needed at this Ultra-High Gas shelter in NC*

To Rescue Groups and All...
Hey everyone! 

While Frankie boy is being vetted, I still wait.. but... I have a new mind set, and I want to do my small, insignificant part to try and help this woman who runs "A Shelter Friend" group down in Elizabethtown, NC-- She volunteers over 60 hours a week trying to save these dogs in the overcrowded, gassing shelter of Bladen County, NC (the place where Frankie was dumped) . She pleads for help all the time from rescue groups up north,, so.. the least I can do is network for her..If any rescue group can help her with taking in some dogs, please call her at 910-862-6918. I think she's a fantastic woman, and manages to always reply to me. Here is her plea that she distributes to Craigslist and other places.. I hope a group can help. It's a piddling thing I do.. but, until I can take in foster dogs, I'll do what I can... Hope all is well with all my friend here...Pat.. (see below)
_______________
from Silvia Kim, NC...."
"I know some states are better off than others when it comes to unwanted animals that can fill up a shelter quickly. Unfortunately NC is horrible and the volunteers have to look elsewhere for help to save what we can. We are desperate and our babies are in danger of being put down today. If you know anything about NC euthanizing policies, well its just a horrible way to die. Gas chambers are used most frequently and even though we have written the congressman to try and put an end to it, they still passed the law that allows them to do this. I'm ashamed to live in a state that destroys animals in this manner but my heart is breaking and I have to try and save what I can. OUTSIDE HELP FROM A RESCUE IS NEEDED BADLY........EVEN IF YOU COULD JUST TAKE IN A FEW OF THEM IT MAY BUY US MORE TIME FOR THOSE LEFT BEHIND. THIS IS A RESCUE FRIENDLY SHELTER AND SILVIA THE VOLUNTEER CAN PROVIDE YOU WITH MORE DETAILS. REASONALBE TRANSPORTATION IS AVAILABLE AND SOMETIMES SPONSORED. AGE APPROPRIATE SHOTS ARE GIVEN ALONG WITH A HEALTH CERTIFICATE. PLEASE CALL US TODAY IF YOU CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE!! 

We have over 20 kittens at the shelter, a bunchh of puppies and some VERY sweet and loving adult dogs ALL NEEDING OUR HELP. The adoption fee for the kittens and puppies should only be $15 since they are too young to be spayed or neutered but you can talk to the animal control officers about that. PLEASE HELP US IF YOU CAN......THEIR LITTLE LIVES ARE COUNTING ON IT !!! LOOK AT THEIR FACES....THEIR SPIRIT IS BROKEN AND THEIR EYES NO LONGER SMILE.......PLEASE BREATHE SOME LIFE BACK INTO THESE COMPANIONS AND GIVE THEM THE HOPE THEY LONG FOR!! 

HAVE A HEART......SAVE SOME LIVES.....ITS THE BEST FEELING IN THE WORLD .....AND IT STARTS WITH YOU!! 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NC464.html UPDATED AND WE ARE RESCUE FRIENDLY 

SILVIA (VOLUNTEER) 910-876-0539 "


Bladen County Animal Shelter 
506 Smith Circle 
Elizabethtown, NC 28337 
Phone: 910-862-6918


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patti*

Patti

This is a great thing to do to try to help Silvia and the dogs.

If you can, please post this on the Petfinder forum in URGENT 
http://forums.petfinder.com/viewforum.php?f=11
and if you can't let me know and I will. [email protected]

If you come across any GOlden Rets. at this shelter that the Golden Ret. Rescues in NC and SC cannot take, please be sure to try Peppertree Rescue in Albany NY
http://www.peppertree.org/
-they sometimes take dogs from GA, NC, etc. They cannot pay boarding for the dogs, so if you are able, that is another way for you to help since you can't foster.

Are you going to be adopting Frankie?


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

Waiting and hoping about Frankie....he's being tested to see what he's like... Thanks for bein' there, buddy! Pat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Psdumas*

PSDUMAS

I think there is a girl named Kelly Eubank in NC that rescues from Bladen.
You can email me for her email address if you want.

[email protected]


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

hey Karen!

I just saw on petfinder that Frankie was adopted! I was disappointed.. cause I thought they were gonna save him for me with all the correspondence back and forth.. but.. onward and upward...I'm glad he's been rescued.. Now on to the next one... I'm still looking... I love those black flat coats.. and still love my goldens.. so..I'm still in the market...

Hope you are well! thanks! Pat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patti*

Patti

so very happy to hear that Frankie got rescued.

We will all keep our eyes open for you!


There is a Flat Coated Ret. boy named Gabriel-1 year old-at Liberty County Animal Control in Hinesville, GA,
that is going to be pts today.
I had emld. the Flat Coat rescue last wk. about him and thought they might send someone to look at him, don't know if that happened or not.
I'm praying for a miracle at the last moment.

same here..never heard back from her..hmmmmmm

*UPDATE at 6:35 AM Chicago Time, July 18: IT'S A MIRACLE.. I emld. the shelter to see if Gabriel was safe and Petra emld. me back and said YES, GABRIEL IS SAFE. BLESS THE RESCUE OR PERSON WHO SAVED THIS BOY AT THE 11TH hour. I feel just awful for those dogs that weren't so lucky.*


*Please see Gabriel-the one year old's pic-they are say ing he is a Flat Coat. Can you help?
Gabriel, the Flat Coated Retriever mix (1 year old): 
This is a GORGEOUS dog and these pictures do him no justice at all. You MUST see him for yourself. Gabriel’s coat is amazing and shines in the sunlight like the darkest Opal you could ever find. Gabriel is very playful and practically starved for attention. He is good with other dogs and currently shares his meager kennel with a PBT pup. Please give this wonderful boy a second look and better yet, come by to meet him. You will not believe your eyes how handsome he is. 

*

Subject: Hinesville, GA, Liberty County Animal Control - Euthanasia: July 18, 8 AM


SPONSORSHIPS APPRECIATED!!!!!
EUTHANASIA DATE: Thursday, June 18th , 2009, 8 am
LIBERTY COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL – HINESVILLE, GEORGIA

If you would like to adopt one of the animals below, please contact
Petra at [email protected] 

I have personally interacted with each one of these dogs. My descriptions are straight forward! My conscience would not allow me to hold anything back, and I would never give false information to save an animal, because it would only result in it being returned. You will never find vicious/dangerous animals on my listings! Usually, little or none is known about these dogs' medical history. We do know that a majority of them were abandoned by military, which means they are most likely up-to-date on their shots, heartworm negative, and generally healthy; however, we cannot guarantee that, which is why each dog must receive prompt veterinary care after adoption/rescue takes place. 
Spaying or neutering by 6 months of age is a MUST!!! Unless the dogs go to a rescue or out of state adopters must purchase a spay/neuter voucher from us. You can get more detailed information and pricing by visiting SNAC (Spay/Neuter Alliance Clinic) at [email protected] or by calling 843-645-2500. 
Your help with adopting, rescuing, or fostering these dogs is immensely appreciated, as is your help with cross posting to others who may be able to help save a life. 
MORE PICS OF ALL DOGS ARE AVAILABLE! 


Elmo, the Basset Hound mix (2 years old): 
You have seen Elmo here before! Elmo was adopted out and made his way back to the facility. His “new dad” told me they had left for a day trip and came back to find the gate open and Elmo gone. They must have left the gate open for Elmo to escape because they have not come back to get him and I’m not letting him go back because obviously they don’t care for him and are therefore not fit to have him in their lives. Elmo looks much better however; his hair has come in on his ears and he is still just as happy as ever. I can’t understand how people can adopt an animal that has been thrown away just to throw it away again. That is unbelievable and unforgiveable in my book. Elmo needs a REAL home now, a forever home!!! 



****************************************************************** 

Six Black Labrador Retriever babies (3 are left!!!) – 3 F and 3 M (9 weeks old): 
What can I say… You will look at these and say “Oh, it’s just more black dogs that nobody wants.” But that’s what makes me cry and hurt inside because I for one HELD these babies and know how wonderful they feel and how in the shortest time they mold to your body and get so comfortable that you feel like a traitor putting them back into that metal cage where they receive no loving touch and hear no warm soft voice to reassure them that they will be fine. How can I reassure them… I know that their chances are very slim to none and it kills me because I am already in love with them but can’t possibly help all the poor creatures that come through this facility. When I held the baby on the picture she put her little nose on my neck and when I told her she’s a good little girl her tiny tail wagged. I held her as long as I could but there were other dogs to tend to and with a heavy heart I moved on… Please help! 

PS: These babies have received their first shots last weekend and are looking very healthy! 



******************************************************************Fey, the Border Collie mix (7 months old): 
This little girl is no doubt one of the cutest puppies I have ever seen! She has humongous paws and will be a very large dog when fully grown and her coat is amazingly soft with much loose skin to grow into. Her face is adorable and so is her demeanor. When I first took her out of the kennel she shares with 3 other young pups she was frightened but it was easy to see that her curiosity was fighting the fear. LOL Once I had her in the field with another dog she pounced and it looked sooo cute. Wished I would have had my film camera that day to show it to everyone. This one is definitely a winner! 



****************************************************************** 

Scarlett, the Bull Terrier mix (1 year old): 
All Scarlett needs to look like a pure-bred Bull Terrier is the famous hump on her nose. Otherwise, as you can see, she has all the traits. She is short and stocky, has the wonderful brindle and white markings, the cute ears, the almond shaped eyes and is just lovely. She plays well with her 3 other room mates and yesterday I even saw her groom the smallest one in her kennel – an American Bulldog puppy. It was such a sight for sore eyes. She has some minor skin issues that will require some initial attention but nothing that can’t be fixed with some TLC. She received a much needed bath from a caring volunteer this week, too. 


****************************************************************** 

Dell, the pure-bred Blood Hound (8-9 years old): 
Dell sits in his cell and cries. He is an old man and I know it will be hard to find someone who will want this boy. Can everyone please reach out to the hound lovers and let them know about him. Dell has a bit of an eye infection that needs to be gently treated but he’s a lover and he deserves to live out his senior years with a family who will love and cherish him. Please don’t let him get killed. It breaks my heart just thinking of him. He walked around the field sniffing everything out just like the true Blood Hound that he is. He is great with other dogs, pays them no mind at all, and loves getting petted. Please help! 



****************************************************************** 
* 
Gabriel, the Flat Coated Retriever mix (1 year old): 
This is a GORGEOUS dog and these pictures do him no justice at all. You MUST see him for yourself. Gabriel’s coat is amazing and shines in the sunlight like the darkest Opal you could ever find. Gabriel is very playful and practically starved for attention. He is good with other dogs and currently shares his meager kennel with a PBT pup. Please give this wonderful boy a second look and better yet, come by to meet him. You will not believe your eyes how handsome he is. 

******************************************************************* 

Kammie, the Plott Hound mix (6 months old): 
Kammie is just a baby and behaves like such. She has tons of energy and constantly wants to give kisses. If another dog is in the field you cannot keep Kammie still, as she has to see what the other dog is up to and has to give kisses to the other dog, too. She is a cuddle bug and would make a great bed companion for someone who is looking for a warm fur baby to cuddle up with at night. Besides that, Kammie sports the gorgeous tiger coat that is so sought after by Plott Hound and Bully breed lovers. Kammie’s eyes are like warm Amber and will give you that pleading look to melt your heart. 


****************************************************************** 

Cosmo, the Pit Bull Terrier (6 months old): 
We believe Cosmo was turned in by his owner who just posed as a nice stranger who picked up a stray dog and didn’t want it to get hit by a car. You can tell that Cosmo was not running stray as his coat is beautiful and his body shows not signs of starvation or such. It was probably a good thing that his owner turned him in because we have reason to believe that he abused Cosmo. When he first came in he was scared to death and showed his teeth to everyone. We thought we might not be able to help him but then, by the weekend, everything changed and Cosmo became a social little butterfly. He is wonderful around other dogs and shares his kennel with a larger male. He is at the stage where he likes the lady dogs a little too much. 



****************************************************************** 

Sugar, the Border Collie mix (2 years old): 
WHAT A BEAUTY Sugar is! I want every nice, loving family looking for a large dog to come out and meet Sugar. Sugar is unbelievably wonderful. I can’t even explain it in so many words I am so blown away by her. Sugar is very timid when you approach her but that makes her even more sweet and you feel immediately responsible to protect and take care of her. She cowers as if you will hit her but will relish every stroke and pat on the head at the same time. Her coat is like pure spun silk and her eyes will blow you away – one is crystal clear blue and the other warm amber. She does not have a mean bone in her body and she needs a family who will love her immensely and show her that they will be there for her forever. Nothing but the perfect home will do for her – as far as I am concerned. 


****************************************************************** 

Honey Bun, the Hound mix (1 year old): 
Please help me help this dog. I named him Honey Bun because quite frankly he is my honey bun and I love him so very much. If this dog has to be euthanized it will break part of my spirit because every time I spend time with him he touches my heart. He has had a hard life this much I know and I’m sitting here with tears rolling down my cheeks just thinking of him. Poor Honey Bun came in with mange. I bought him an expensive mange mite/flea/tick dip and dipped him in it and we have had him on regular Ivermectin but it will take some time for Honey Bun’s skin to calm down and for the pink color and bumpiness to subside. I realize that people look for the perfect dog and that skin issues scare people away but here you have a dog that is so very thankful for every little love given that he should already be in a home with a loving family. He came in last week and I couldn’t post him yet because of the skin condition but now we are filling up again and frankly I’m scared for him because I know he will be one of the first to go down. Please look at the pictures of him and his sweet little spotted nose. Honey Bun is good with other dogs but is forced to live in isolation right now because of his skin and is also not allowed in the field due to this. He is forced to live in isolation and watch the other dogs have fun and listen to the volunteers as they love on the others while he sits alone, waiting for his last days to come. Please help me help him – FAST! 





****************************************************************** 

Berry, the Chocolate Lab/Red Nose PBT mix (2 years old): 
Berry is like the Energizer Bunny. She goes, goes, and goes and loves everyone in her path. She is sharing her cell with a little Blue Tick **** Hound mix and when you let her out she is like a rocket across the field; then she comes back and tumbles you over, licks you from head to toe and goes off for more running laps. Berry does not even mind cats, is not even curious of them. All she wants is to be loved and to run. She would be great for someone with an active life style. In fact, I bet she’d love being taken to the beach, too. She has a gorgeous coat that looks like creamy caramel and the cutest pink nose as you can see. Her eyes are beautiful. She has a little scab on one ear but that’s nothing that wont heal on its own. 



*********************************************************** ******* 

Spottie, the Blue Tick **** Hound/Australian Cattle Dog mix (3-4 years old): 
Spottie is one of the favorites at Animal Control this week. She likes to play but is docile when you need her to be. She has the most curious markings but it’s clear that Blue Tick **** Hound and Australian Cattle Dog are the dominant breeds that make up this cute little package. Spottie is happy around other dogs and walks well on a leash. She has one minor set-back and that’s the fact that she is blind in her right eye. It does not seem to bother her in the least. She would have had an adopter this weekend who was also blind in one eye, but weight restrictions prevented him from adopting Spottie who is about 35 pounds. Spottie must have been able to sense his love for her because she did not want to leave his side. I hope that someone else will fall in love with her who can offer her a home without restrictions and with plenty of love. 


****************************************************************** 

Baxter, the Boxer mix (8 months old): 
Baxter is a very handsome puppy and only the fact that he is full of energy prevented us from having better pictures that truly show how much he favors the Boxer breed. You really can’t tell by the pictures we have but if you see him face to face you would agree that Boxer is dominant in him. He is very loving and has tons of puppy energy that will be around for another year or so. He always wants to kiss and since he is so hyper right now he would not be good in a home with small children because he would knock them down. He would do very well around older children or teenagers and I think if someone out there is looking for a young dog to train then Baxter would be a great dog. 



****************************************************************** 
Sassy – Black Labrador Retriever mix puppy (4 months old) 
You MUST have a look at the video below. All of us are stunned how Sassy turned from a mangy puppy into such a beautiful dog with a gorgeous coat. The picture below is not the most UTD but the video is from last Saturday. Sassy is the calmest puppy I have ever seen and the most loving. She is house broken, too, and is UTD on her shots outside of Rabies, which she would need immediately. Please have a look and tell me you are not in love.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTXsOu-NCqs 








--


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

*gabriel*

Karen, that is great! another miracle! Maybe he'll be up for adoption..!

I like the woman's description of the dogs.. nothing held back.. that's the way to do it-- the terrier I adopted was a real jekyll and hyde.. ya gotta be straight with folks about the dogs.. cause who knows where they'll end up if they are given up by the adopter..

I'm gonna check Gabe out...maybe he can be transported...

I'm sad about Frankie... all of a sudden, all the rescue people I emailed a couple of weeks ago are quiet.... no responses... and I emailed em all... they wouldn't answer where he was, etc.. everyone except Silvia at Bladen.. She was great.. but, haven't heard from her in the last couple of days about his adoption.. oh well... I know it's hard for the volunteers to keep up to date with correspondence.. but, if you are in this, ya gotta be up front!! Like you, Karen! I can always get a response from you!

Thanks for helpin in my quest.. it might take a while, but, I'm patient...

Pat 
at the Jersey Shore


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patti*

Please do call about Gabriel.
I never trust that they were adopted until I hear it from someone at shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patti*

Patti:

I was just emlg. with Silvia yesterday about another dog.
I just sent her an email asking her if she knows where Frankie is.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, from reading the post, I guess all those animals were PTS already. VERY VERY sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Finn:

Maybe not. You can email Petra and ask.
Maybe some were rescued last minute, or held over.

I emld. Petra to ask about Gabriel and she emld back saying he was supposed to be adopted today.
Petra at: [email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patti*

Patti

I emld Silvia and asked about Frankie:

Here is her reply:

sorry Karen I have been crazy with transports and Krista is out of town. Plus shelter is full again. I am so crazy now! *Frankie went to a loving home*!! 
Silvia Kim
A Shelter Friend
910-876-0539
Donations to A Shelter Friend
now accepted via Paypal
to [email protected]


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

*frankie*

thanks, Karen! 

I know they are stressed and busy there.. I AM happy Frankie got a home..I just wanted him!!!!  I guess they didn't want to write me back for fear of giving me the bad news... but.. hey... I really did want him! 
I'm perplexed.. but... still very very happy Frankie boy is out of danger...

thanks for everything...

ps.. I was wondering..when I apply for out of state adoptions, if I could use you as a reference? You sure get people to write you back!!! 

[email protected] is my email if you need it.. thanks.. Pat


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

*female flat coat at Coweta*

psdumas - I don't know if you would be interested, but there is a female flat coated retriever available now at Coweta in Georgia. Her picture and description can be seen at www.shelterrescueinc.org She is number A-18. (Sorry - I am brand new and don't know how to post pictures!)

edited to correct link!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patti*

Patti

Sure you could use me for a reference, but the only reason I get people to respond to me is I always do email followup and ironically another girl and I were working on finding rescue for a Golden Ret. that was pulled from Bladen by Krista and Silvia. So I emld. Silvia today and reminded her of that and asked if she knew about Frankie-that my friend from the Golden Ret. Forum was in love with him.

Did you do a search on Petfinder for him to try to see if his picture says adopted? He must have gone to a rescue in NC, like a Golden Rescue or a Flat Coated Retriever Rescue.


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

Karen,
I email them all the time... I think they didn't want to tell me Frankie was adopted.. cause someone else fell in love with him.. that's ok.. I just like the courtesy of some answer.... I am never too busy to email a response..

I look for Frankie every day.. but, I just found a pic of him on petfinder that says "Adopted"...good for him! he is safe.. and that's all that matters.. not me...

so.. I'm still lookin... found a nice boy in coweta Georgia... I've even got my husband interested in takin' a trip down south to explore! 

Anyway.. I emailed sylvia again.. I'll see what happens...

Thanks again...you're the tops!
Pat


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

*spartan mom..*

Spartan Mom.. thanks! 

I am looking at that beautiful dog as I speak! 

You all here are great... the only forum I've ever been on where folks are truly nice to one another, don't fight, and really have each other's interests and the dogs' interest in mind!

Pat



Spartan Mom said:


> psdumas - I don't know if you would be interested, but there is a female flat coated retriever available now at Coweta in Georgia. Her picture and description can be seen at www.shelterrescueinc.com She is number A-18. (Sorry - I am brand new and don't know how to post pictures!)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Isn't she gorgeous*

isn't she just gorgeous and she sounds SO SWEET.

I don't know if tomorrow is her pts date.:no::no:


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

oy, another sad story...

How willing are these shelters to hold a dog til I get down there? They seem very strict and very much in a hurry to pts..

pat


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

*Coweta*

Karen - thanks for putting the correct link in your post! I was so excited to post that I forgot that Shelter Rescue is an "org" not a "com"!

Pat - it looks like the flat coated girl just arrived - her PTS date is 6/23. There is an e-mail for Shelter Rescue on their site. And, a poster on Petfinder listed the following as contacts for pulling from Coweta: Kaye at [email protected] or Dawn at [email protected] Folks on the Lab Forum have also been contacting Kaye to sponsor labs on the urgent list.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan mom*

SPARTAN MOM

YOU ARE WELCOME!

Can you watch the progress on Lab Forum and let us know about this beautiful girl!

Can you email [email protected] about her. That is Flat Coat Rescue.
Include the whole post with the org link and her picture and who to contact.
Maplemanse gets so many emails from me she might ignore it!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

*Maplemanse*

Karen - I sent an e-mail to maplemanse tonight with this girl's information. I don't think she is posted on the Lab Forum - I found her on the Petfinder forums in a general post for the urgent dogs and cats at Coweta. Should she be posted on the Lab Forum? Let me know and I can do it.


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

*coweta flat coat*

Got an very nice email from a woman who works with Kaye about this dog...

She is great in every way but with other dogs.. :doh:

oh boy... 

How long does it take to get so sad from all of this that one stops doing it? This is so distressing, but I can't keep myself from doing it..

Pat
in Jersey


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

psdumas said:


> oh boy...
> 
> How long does it take to get so sad from all of this that one stops doing it? This is so distressing, but I can't keep myself from doing it..
> 
> ...


It's a killer sometimes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pat*

PAT

What dog is not good with other dogs? Do you mean the Flat Coat at Coweta?
Thought it said what a sweetie she was.

As far as any shelter holding a dog for you-most will not, but if you are willing to pay for boarding or lucky enough for someone to volunteer to foster the dog for you for a week or two while you drive down there, that is possible.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sorry Pat. I know it must be frustrating. We'll keep an eye out and try to help you find the perfect dog. Do you prefer females or males?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

*Frankie - Adopted! *
*Flat-coated Retriever*

*Right off the website *


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

ah, Frankie... he's the one that got away.. but, he's happy. I was very disappointed that they didn't consider me.. he must be some great dog -- I think some one in the rescue group took him..

I gotta give this a rest.. 

pat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pat*

Pat

I am sorry you didn't get to adopt Frankie, but a Golden Ret. or Flat Coat is waiting just FOR YOU somewhere!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just heard about the girl Flat Coat*

I just heard from a great rescue in OHIO about the Flat Coat Girl that was in a NC Shelter-turns out she was dog aggressive so I'm assuming she never made it out of the shelter.:uhoh:
I understand the rescue couldn't take a dog aggressive dog.


----------

